# 871 Detroit diesel will not turn



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Anyone know a way to tell if I have very serious motor issues or just hydrolocked? I removed the starter and have tried rolling it by hand and it only moves a little bit. Any ideas would help thanks guys


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Alittle more detail might help ?? What happen to start with. and how are you tring to turn the fly wheel , ?


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

When is the last time in ran? I'm assuming you tried to start it with the starter at first? If so, what happened? Any sounds? You were to turn it a little by hand? How far?


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

I took it out for blue angels, and on the way back the exit water line broke ( right where it connects with the exhaust) I made in back to the slip cleaned up and went home. I went back two weeks later, fixed the water hose and cleaned the bilge and motors. When I was done I ran the motors for about 10 minutes to check the water hose for leaks. There were no leaks so I went back home. So another two weeks went by and I went to use the boat and the motor would make a loud smacking sound ( the starter engaging and not turning the motor) so I checked the batteries, they were all strong, I replaced the starter thinking it was that, and it still did the same thing. I recently pulled the starter off, and bolted on a hand crank, attached a 3/4 drive with cheater bar and can move the fly wheel say 5 clicks back and fourth. The flywheel, looks good, and no water in the oil.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Time to pull the injectors


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll bet you have some surface rust in the cylinder walls. Pull the injectors, then fill or heavily spray the cylinders with diesel or penetrating oil. Let it set for a day or so, then try to rock the engine back and forth until it (hopefully) turns over.
If this works, spin over the engine with the injectors out. Reinstall the injectors, bleed the fuel lines, change oil and start engine.
Run the engine for an hour or so, you should be fine. :thumbsup:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmmmm! I sure hope you didn't hydraulic a connecting rod....But that sorta sounds like what happened with the "Smack".


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Panhandle vandal said:


> I took it out for blue angels, and on the way back the exit water line broke ( right where it connects with the exhaust).


Are you referring to a water line that cools the exhaust manifold? If so, I don't see how water would have found its way in to the engine from there (but I'm far from an expert). Is the engine fresh water or raw water cooled? Since the engine has run after the water line issue happened and was repaired I wouldn't think that these two are related (again, not an expert I'm just trying to narrow down the possible causes).

I do agree with the others that turning the engine over with the injectors out (I'd do it by hand if possible) is a good idea to check for possible mechanical issues. 

Something to think about for future reference is getting your oil analyzed every once and a while (or every oil change if you like). I use Blackstone labs (http://www.blackstone-labs.com/) for my truck but I am sure there are others.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Good advice*

Try all that has been suggested. Clear the cylinders of any water by pulling the injectors and turning the engine over. Find out where the water got in and fix it.

If all fails, give me a call maybe we can talk it through. I have a DD 8V71 that may be available if all else fails.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I've got my work cut out for me tonight and rest of the weekend. I'll post my results of success or failures as soon as I know something.
PV


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

When i worked at landfill we had rain blow up exhaust, ist time, bent 6 rods, put raincaps, 2nd time bent more rods, if water has leaked in, detroit rods bend easy, had to pull injectors a few times.has same happen to cummings even bent rod in ntc855, and thats a massive rod


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

I just got cleaned up, from working at the boat. I removed the injectors and fought to turn the motor and after about two hours got it rolling very nice. I re- installed the starter. Now how is the best way to bleed the fuel lines?
Thanks for everyone's help,
PV
Chris


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

unfortunatly a detroit is one of the few diesels without a hand primer pump, unless they put one on yours, i worked on them 35 years. we used a electric fuel pump hooked between eng and tank. thats about your only choice, pump fuel thru till return line flows solid. i have blown air in fuel tank in an emerg, out in woods, but that doesent work real good. some of my other friends had a hand primer from another diesel. see if u can get a shop or mech to loan u his primer for a day


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I installed a 3/8 line size squeeze bulb in -line to prime mine ! works great and less than 10 bucks.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

that would work. if it doesent im still good friends with some of well mech from ecua, might be able to borrow something.


----------

